# Coat Colors? *Pic Heavy*



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

This is my first very diverse litter, I could use a little help on the colors. Thanks so much, in advance! 
The original litter size was 13, at the end of day one I narrowed it down to 9. By Day three, it was down to these seven. I mainly removed the males. Now I have 5 does and 2 bucks, they are 11 days old.









He has a heart on his belly! I named him Herby :love1 








Black Piebald Buck
















Doe
























RY Doe
























PEW Doe
















RY (Variegated?) Doe
























Buck
















PEW Doe
Any help on the colors would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

they are just too cute at that age


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Very cute  , they look like various splashed, blue, RY and black. I think the rex boy might be a tricolor. The 3rd doe also looks splashed in the first pic.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I see splashed, not variegated


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks so much for all your help! I was trying to figure out whether it was splashed or variegated.. Very much appreciated!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of those sure look splashed to me! Good looking babies in general.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

moustress said:


> Good looking babies in general.


Thanks!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Since they're piebald splashed, they're technically tri colours.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

very cute


----------

